# Suggestion about a tape library



## minimike (May 22, 2012)

Hi there,

Currently I'm planning a backup solution with FreeBSD and Bacula or Amanda on top. Data should stored on a SAN and on a tape library. 

So I'm searching a fully FreeBSD 8.3 supported tape robot with SAS or fiber channel connectivity and a minimum of 24 TB capacity now. 

Thanks in advance!

Darko


----------



## serverhamster (May 23, 2012)

I recently bought the Quantum SuperLoader 3 with a LTO-4HH SAS drive and 16 slots. It's connected to a FreeBSD 9.0 server containing an LSI 2008 SAS HBA. The card uses the mps(4)() driver. You'll probably want the more expensive LTO-5 version in order to get 24TB without compression.

That card is not supported in FreeBSD 8.2, but I believe it is supported in 8.3. Check the Hardware Notes. I had no trouble at all.

misc/amanda-server is currently writing the first backup. If you need tips, please ask here. The documentation on FreeBSD is ancient


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2012)

I don't have much experience with tape robots but if the thing talks SAS shouldn't it simply always work? At least that used to be the way with IDE and SCSI.

The only problems I can see are, as serverhamster noted, with the controller. But as long as the controller is supported shouldn't it just work?


----------

